# LR6 (not CC) will not allow use of Capture Frame for Video Editing



## Ranger Rick (Jun 25, 2015)

Latest versions of LR6 (non-CC) and Mac OSX.

I have a video clip, and when I get to a frame I want to capture, edit in LR Develop and then sync to the video, I choose the proper icon, choose the "Capture Frame" option.  The Library now shows the video with a "2" in the white box upper left corner, indicating there are two "images".  But the jpg will not unstack to allow itself to be selected for the Develop module.  Clicking on that white box will cause the number in the box to change to "1 of 2" and "2", but the jpg cannot be selected.  Using the Unstack command does nothing.  There is a jpg in the folder of originals, but it is not selectable in LR. I tried the Sync Folder option, but that does not show the jpg and thus no option to re-import.

I tried deleting the prefs, but that did not solve it.  I have uninstalled LR6 and am re-downloading at a glacial pace.

Any advice or suggestions appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Rick. And it's definitely not appeared in the folder in Finder?


----------



## doo4usc (Jul 29, 2015)

I hope someone can help, I'm having the exact problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi doo4usc, is the JPEG appearing in Finder?  Are you still on 6.0 or have you run the recent updates?


----------



## richard c powers (Aug 25, 2017)

I am using LR 6.12 and find that I am unable to capture frames in video as well. I have not been able to get an answer anywhere about this. In A3 the collected frame resides next to the video frame in the library. Where  (if it works that is) are the captured frames placed in LR 6.12?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 25, 2017)

How do you know that you are not capturing a frame?  When a frame is captured it is automatically stacked with the video. Does the video thumbnail show an indicator that there are images stacked and have you right clicked on the video to unstack?   Also note that if your grid view shows a filter of ONLY videos, then the captured frame JPEG won't be in that view.  Have you searched for all files that have the same name as you video file?


----------



## richard c powers (Aug 25, 2017)

I did a search for all files with the video name and discovered all the frames I had selected and... Also I noticed (finally( that there was a number in the top left corner of the video....When I clicked on it all those frames appeared (unstacked I suppose). Thank you very much for the assistance Clee.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, I don't know why Adobe chose to automatically Stack the frame capture with the video file.


----------

